# Mobile Alabama port authority hates us of course



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

This is to serve as a warning to anyone who may have to come through mobile Alabama. Recently there was a serious situation. Our friend Danny..great kid.. was arrested my the port authority.ok. that's understandable as we know we do trespass to hop. But what is crazy is how unprofessional they treated his service dog. The port authority basically abandoned this poor dog .the animal shelters claim to be unavailable to pickup due to a deadly animal disease outbreak.. while our friend was in jail she had to survive on her own. Many obstacles were all around her from people who may steal her to 18 wheelers to moving trains and other vehicles. I felt so useless when I searched and combed the area with a friend and couldn't find her....this is what to expect hopping in Mobile AL. The train will side out five miles from yard to gain clearance coming from.nola.. bail here.... 

This story comes with a happy ending though.danny was released and was able to find his loving companion.. she did have a cut on her left.leg but she was very much alive and happy to be reunited with her human.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately, Mobile has always been this way. Are you from Pensacola?!


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately, Mobile has always been this way. Are you from Pensacola?!


I'm from new Orleans and my.mom is from.mobile.im chilling with a friend.ex traveler and hopper herself


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 28, 2019)

Cool, Mobile is actually pretty rad. Downtown has some good spots now, nice art museum too.


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Cool, Mobile is actually pretty rad. Downtown has some good spots now, nice art museum too.


Of course. Sign flying isn't good there.crack spange is awesome if doing bum stuff haha... Labor finders downtown not bad if wanna try work ticket... Also there are some sidings to avoid the yard.


----------

